# Night Time Bass Fishing, won't be long...



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Cross our fingers, I hope we get some warm days and nights soon.

Anyone else that likes to fish for bass at night? I fish at WestVille Lakes and Berlin at night once the weather and water gets hot. It sure can be a lot of fun and you don't have to deal with all the boat traffic. I like to pitch T-Rigged Worms or Creature baits that are dark in color after dark. Also sometimes a big spinnerbait works for me. Surprisingly enough I don't throw a lot of TopWater baits after dark.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

infact I had a little fun at a farm pond last night throwing a black jitterbug, caught quite a few but couldn't get anything over a couple pounds. I havent really done any night fishing at "big lakes" but I hope to this year, it sure would be a good way to get some nice bass that are heavily pressured during the day.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I LOVE to throw a big black Jitterbug at night! Night fishing for bass is the best. I always seem to catch larger fish at night.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually hit Portage Lakes for my night fishing. Untill this year my brother had a house on Turkeyfoot making it even more convienient. Zara Spooks and buzzbaits.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

When you guy's fish at night for bass do you fish the same areas as you would in the day time? Shoreline, points, drop off's ?? I am going to give it a try this year and would like some suggestions. I will be fishing the central Ohio areas, Alum Creek, Delaware, O'shay and Knox. Thanks for any info!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I fish a lot of the same areas. Special areas though to pay attention to our lighted docks, ramps, especially lighted ones and flats with good drop offs.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I fish a lot of open water at night (I never fish open water in the day).


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Open water is a good "New Type" of area to try and cover at night. It offers alot of area that you should be able to cover easily. Main reason is you will get a lot of bass just there for one reason. To seek out and eat eat eat while cruising. Fishing the same points, bakes, and grass lines will still produce very well. It also depends on the physical makeup of the lake and what it has to offer in the way of cover. Also use a little bit bigger bulkier baits in darker colors than you would normally use.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replys, I am anxious to get out and go! Why is it the darker colors seem to work better at night? I agree with this and have experienced it on farm ponds but am not sure why it is?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

They silhouette better and the fish can see them in the low light.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

10" black power worms or 4" black craws with chartreuse claws. Also put a rattle in them. Turn on the black light and have some fun.


----------

